# Live Bottom Fishing



## kennyb

Planning on doing some more fishing out of Destin this year, anyone care to give me any tips for live bottom fishing?

Anyone needing fishing info for the Miss. Gulf Coast, feel free to visit my board.

http://fishingmississippigulfcoast.yuku.com/

KennyB


----------



## jryno

Kenny, if you have GPS numbers to live bottom areas off of Destin then all you need is quality bait and quality tackle. Aquiring numbers that produce fish is the hardest part of the equation. Catching bait is simple. There are millions of pinfish in Destin Harbor, and catching cigar minnows and herring is as simple as following the charter boat fleet to the right area. The baits will be stacked up thick in one of four places depending on tides and wind. They will be at Destin bridge, EastPass jetties, just outside the pass"on the lip" or they will be down the East beach 1/4 to 1/2 mile East of the pass in 12 to 25 feet of water.If you don't have numbers then start with a good contour map available at Half Hitch tackle in Destin. Most maps show areas of scattered good bottom. Then hunt and peck the areas while watching your bottom machine. I'm sure you know the drill. Good luck.


----------



## kennyb

Appreciate the info. I will be in Destin a good bit this summer for weadings, dive trips, bachelor parties, etc... We don't have a lot of good hard and live bottom to fish in Biloxi, we are stuck with rigs everywhere, not that is a bad thing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ocean Man

Just remember that when fishing natural bottom that the fish are more spread out then they are on a rig or other artificial reef. So just remember "if you chum they will come".


----------



## 401 Cay

Bottom fishing out of Destin, it can be tough if you don't want to run 30 miles.. we fish DEEP water and private numbers that we have found ourselves. The charter boat fleet in Destin is BIG and has made bottom fishing tough. There are plenty of fish, but you need to get out of striking distance of the average charter boat. Rest assured that the charter fleet did not get that large by fishing "fished out" waters.. you just cant rely on public numbers like you can in pcola or Panama city. Best of luck and enjoy your time in Destin.


----------



## seacapt

I think I smell SPAM!


----------



## captgryno

Look on your charts for the bottom area south of San Destin.(Look for a microwave tower on the chart and go south)It is a large area of hard bottom and coral heads in 60' - 90' that is very productive early in the year, and again in the fall. It is a great area to "hunt and peck" or just drift while watching your bottom machine. I would always have a live bait ready on a heavy spinner for the curious Cobia aswell.


----------



## kennyb

30 miles is a relatively short run. This is what I have so far:

Run further than the average charter boat.

Chum

Consistly watch my bottom machine for contour changes.

What type of water depth should I start looking in? Guess that will decide on anchoring, or drifting.

Thanks for all the help. Also, any good recommendations for diving spots?

Oh, and I personally like spam fried.


----------



## Capt Rick

The 18's are a great place to dive or fishin Destin appx 12 miles southfrom the Destin pass.

Lots of natural bottom, ledges, gulleys, holes , nooks and crannies. Look in the general area of 30 12.413 and 86 31.858 (it's appx 116 feet deep.) while watching your bottom machine forshows.

It's acool place to spearfish and to look for Shovelnose lobster.

Another beautiful dive is the tug boat Janet at 30 15. 843 and 86 23.100 ( it's appx95 feet deep)

Go by Scuba Tech in Destin and talk to Carla or Nancy and they will give you more local dive info and dive numbers.

Their phone number is 850-837-2822. They are also great folks to dive with on their boat the Sea Cobra.

For all your fishing and tackle needs go by Half Hitch Tackle in Destin. Their number is 850-837-3121,ask forTim.

Walk the fishing fleet docks starting at 4:00pm and watch the charter boats unload their catch and then head to AJ's for a cold beverage, some good live music and watch a beautiful sunset.

For lunch and dinner check out Harbor Docks for authentic local seafood and sushi, also a cool night spot.

Hopefully this willmake your stay in Destin more enjoyable.

Catch Em Up ! 

Capt Rick


----------

